# Lifestyles & Discussion > Science & Technology >  Facebook Using Face Recognition Software On Every Photo You Upload

## Zatch



----------


## doodle

Could it be photos Weiner uploaded were "detected" using this feature?

If so, does Obama knew about it before Breitbart did?

----------


## Romulus

Wow.. imagine what we don't know. I'm glad I don't use Facebook, sounds like an NSA hub.

Oh yeah, neat that Face.com is in Israel, the epicenter for tracking, tracing and databasing - it sounds like.

----------


## QueenB4Liberty

Not surprising.

----------


## specsaregood

I've never been so happy that I don't use facebook

----------


## Warrior_of_Freedom

> I've never been so happy that I don't use facebook


I've lost a lot of friends sadly because I refuse to go on facebook. Apparently that's the new e-mai/im.

----------


## Mike4Freedom

I need to delete my account now, this is one of the many things that is making my decision easier. It just sucks because it makes it easy to keep in contact with friends, but $#@! it, its time.

----------


## specialK

I've used Facebook for business purposes and never with my personal name, information nor photos. I find it boring as hell, and now I'm even more glad that I do.

----------


## specsaregood

> I need to delete my account now, this is one of the many things that is making my decision easier. It just sucks because it makes it easy to keep in contact with friends, but $#@! it, its time.


Or perhaps this calls for some information warfare?
eg: start uploading pictures of politicians, corrupt corporatists, msm talking heads and tagging them with the names of wanted criminals, terrorists, etc.

----------


## amy31416

> Or perhaps this calls for some information warfare?
> eg: start uploading pictures of politicians, corrupt corporatists, msm talking heads and tagging them with the names of wanted criminals, terrorists, etc.


I like the cut of your jib...mostly because you think like me.

----------


## specsaregood

> I like the cut of your jib...mostly because you think like me.


I'll choose to take that as a compliment, the latter half that is. 
Following through on that thought....it would probably be best to start with tagging photos of those types of people with the names of known convicted pedophiles.  Because if FB does eventually officially integrate with police for the facial recognition or the police officially start using that database you just know that it will be initially sold as protecting the children and pedophiles will be the initial target.  "automatic recognition to keep pedophiles from linking up with kids online".

----------


## amy31416

> I'll choose to take that as a compliment, the latter half that is. 
> Following through on that thought....it would probably be best to start with tagging photos of those types of people with the names of known convicted pedophiles.  Because if FB does eventually officially integrate with police for the facial recognition or the police officially start using that database you just know that it will be initially sold as protecting the children and pedophiles will be the initial target.  "automatic recognition to keep pedophiles from linking up with kids online".


And, of course, everyone will rally for the cause because pedophiles are the worst society has to offer. People who object will be asked "what do you have to hide/why are you protecting pedophiles" etc.

----------


## R3volutionJedi

hmmm...i'm 16, go on facebook regularly and promote alot of my views . Alot of info is on it....should I limit my account info or should....idk.

----------


## doodle

So does facebook apply this technology just to images of faces or images of other body parts too?

No, this question is not inspired by ongoing Weiner scandal lol

Also, does Obama require twitter and other social media to use it?

----------


## iGGz

I shut this setting off when they first started doing it. It's in the privacy options. The messed up part is that they have it on be default. I actually deleted my first account a couple months ago (like completely deleted it, they make it very confusing on how to do so. You have to wait 2 weeks and not log-in once before it's erased). I created a new account and I don't have a single picture of myself and I'm not tagged by anyone in other pictures.

----------


## 123tim

Should we surprised that this technology is embedded into a product that calls itself "FACEBOOK"?
Shouldn't have seen that one coming.

Here's the next big surprise.....Facial recognition software (and cataloging) is happening anywhere a photo is posted on the internet. 
That would never happen....would it?

----------


## Bern

So if I don't have any account on Facebook and someone else who does uploads a picture that has me in it (perhaps from a party or event we both attended) and tags it with my name, what recourse do I have to prevent Facebook from building a biometric database of my face?

----------


## amy31416

> So if I don't have any account on Facebook and someone else who does uploads a picture that has me in it (perhaps from a party or event we both attended) and tags it with my name, what recourse do I have to prevent Facebook from building a biometric database of my face?


Always be the photographer. That's my strategy.

----------


## doodle

Or don't party with the  people who have fb lol

----------


## Napoleon's Shadow

There is a lot of very well founded speculation that Facebook was funded by the CIA/NSA. Talk about the ultimate dragnet; getting most Americans to voluntarily submit their face for facial recognition.

----------


## KingRobbStark

They best why to counter facebook is to creat a social website ourselves.

----------


## Napoleon's Shadow

> They best why to counter facebook is to creat a social website ourselves.


 I think that has been done already -- http://rtr.org/

----------


## KingRobbStark

> I think that has been done already -- http://rtr.org/


How is it? Do you use it?

----------


## Razmear

http://www.geek.com/articles/news/ho...ebook-2011069/
How to 'turn off' facial recognition in Facebook.

Note this only prevents you from being auto tagged when someone uploads a pic of you, it doesn't prevent any backend databasing from going on. 
The settings are really obscure to locate and most FB users aren't even aware this new feature exists. 

eb

----------


## parocks

Not hard.  I'd assume that being hacked would be the biggest problem.  Joomla + Community builder + a bunch of other modules will get you a social community website.




> They best why to counter facebook is to creat a social website ourselves.

----------


## speciallyblend

you can deactivate it,not a big deal!

----------


## Anti Federalist

> you can deactivate it,not a big deal!


LoL - yeah riiiiiight.

"You can turn off OnStar, it's not a big deal".

$#@! a bunch of facebook.

----------


## parocks

Thanks, I disabled that, changed a bunch of other settings.  "Friends can check me into places" I just disabled.




> http://www.geek.com/articles/news/ho...ebook-2011069/
> How to 'turn off' facial recognition in Facebook.
> 
> Note this only prevents you from being auto tagged when someone uploads a pic of you, it doesn't prevent any backend databasing from going on. 
> The settings are really obscure to locate and most FB users aren't even aware this new feature exists. 
> 
> eb

----------


## speciallyblend

> LoL - yeah riiiiiight.
> 
> "You can turn off OnStar, it's not a big deal".
> 
> $#@! a bunch of facebook.


facebook is not requiring folks to join. everyone  can easily cancel accounts.  I just do not see the big deal and if it is a problem folks can cancel.

----------


## Jim Casey

This technological development could have a bullish impact on the Halloween mask market.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## speciallyblend

> LoL - yeah riiiiiight.
> 
> "You can turn off OnStar, it's not a big deal".
> 
> $#@! a bunch of facebook.


 it is not like facebook has any secerts of mine?? yeah kenny smokes pot and has pics of ron paul and i post stories, get him!!    ooo i am watching the debate monday night.

----------


## Jim Casey

> it is not like facebook has any secerts of mine?? yeah kenny smokes pot and has pics of ron paul and i post stories, get him!!    ooo i am watching the debate monday night.


I'm glad I got a Union job over a decade before facebook became my Résumé.

----------


## 123tim

> it is not like facebook has any secerts of mine?? yeah kenny smokes pot and has pics of ron paul and i post stories, get him!!    ooo i am watching the debate monday night.


Just wait until you and all of your friends are linked together, sorted and categorized. This with the help of records of all credit card purchases that you've ever made, and records of all of those phone calls.  Everyone will be categorized and sorted into slots according to some advanced computer program that determines what you might have a predisposition to do in the future.  

Knowing who is linked to who certainly will make the sorting go a whole lot faster.

Unfortunately, some of the slots that some will fall into will have doors that only open from the outside, and bars on the windows.

----------


## speciallyblend

> Just wait until you and all of your friends are linked together, sorted and categorized. This with the help of all of the records of credit card purchases that you've ever made, and records of all of those phone calls.  Everyone will be categorized and sorted into slots according to some advanced computer program that determines what you might "possibly" do in the future.  
> 
> Unfortunately some of the slots that we'll fall into will have bars and doors that only open from the outside.


please explain to me what on facebook i do is illegal and would garner the fear you seem to have??  i guess they could catch me parking on my street on wednesday and goive me a 100 dollar parking ticket if i tell them on wed i am parked there??  they already have your social security number they do not need anything else really..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wRpAANsoG8I

----------


## 123tim

> please explain to me what on facebook i do is illegal and would garner the fear you seem to have??  i guess they could catch me parking on my street on wednesday and goive me a 100 dollar parking ticket if i tell them on wed i am parked there??  they already have your social security number they do not need anything else really..




I certainly don't think that you're doing anything illegal. It's the huge database that's being built around every electronic transaction and task that we are involved in. Facebook will certainly be huge in this.   

Someday I'm sure that this will be used to profile every citizen.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> it is not like facebook has any secerts of mine?? *yeah kenny smokes pot* and has pics of ron paul and i post stories, get him!!    ooo i am watching the debate monday night.


That right there is enough to get you a SWAT raid.

Do whatever you like: I'm just saying, it makes little sense to me to make it *easier* for the $#@!ers to database and track your every move.

And I'm certainly not going to have any part of it.

----------


## specsaregood

> That right there is enough to get you a SWAT raid.
> Do whatever you like: I'm just saying, it makes little sense to me to make it *easier* for the $#@!ers to database and track your every move.
> And I'm certainly not going to have any part of it.


I particularly liked how they said the software and database is outsourced to an israeli company.   Seems to me this would make it possible to get around any possible pesky US privacy laws.  Plus the database could easily be shared with other companies, security agencies, police forces, etc.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I particularly liked how they said the software and database is outsourced to an israeli company.   Seems to me this would make it possible to get around any possible pesky US privacy laws.  Plus the database could easily be shared with other companies, security agencies, police forces, etc.


Lesson learned from the ECHELON project, decades ago.

Outsource the spying, and then buy/trade it back after the fact. With ECHELON it was the partner countries spying on each other and just trading the information back through each nation's respective "intelligence" apparatuses.

Nice, neat and "technically" legal.

----------


## AFPVet

> Lesson learned from the ECHELON project, decades ago.
> 
> Outsource the spying, and then buy/trade it back after the fact. With ECHELON it was the partner countries spying on each other and just trading the information back through each nation's respective "intelligence" apparatuses.
> 
> Nice, neat and "technically" legal.


Scary stuff... and even worse, this has been going on for quite some time.

----------


## Napoleon's Shadow

> LoL - yeah riiiiiight.
> 
> "You can turn off OnStar, it's not a big deal".
> 
> $#@! a bunch of facebook.


 Here is another:

"Your cellphone can't track you when it's turned off"

"They can't listen to your phone when it's on the hook" (landlines)

----------

